# Is jacaranda a hardwood?



## WhoWoodHaveThought (May 21, 2017)

We have a big jacaranda tree outside that we are trimming soon. Just wondering if this is at all strong like maple or hickory (well, not EXACTLY like maple or hickory). 

Thanks


----------



## kentucky tom (Feb 19, 2017)

The wood is pale grey to whitish, straight-grained, relatively soft and knot-free. It dries without difficulty and is often used in its green or wet state for*turnery*and bowl carving.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoWoodHaveThought (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Would it be classified as a hardwood or a softwood? I know it is an angiosperm which most hardwoods are, but I don't really know for sure. Can it take impact or weight? Thanks


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

WhoWoodHaveThought said:


> We have a big jacaranda tree outside that we are trimming soon. Just wondering if this is at all strong like maple or hickory (well, not EXACTLY like maple or hickory).
> 
> Thanks


WhoWoodHaveThought said they were trimming the tree which leads me to believe he is talking about large branches rather than the main truck/stem.

I've always had the understanding (maybe incorrectly) that the branches aren't always the best choice for many projects as they tend to lost their internal tension and warp and twist.

Maybe some more knowledgeable woodworkers can set me straight?


----------



## kentucky tom (Feb 19, 2017)

Soft wood 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoWoodHaveThought (May 21, 2017)

> Soft wood


Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Actually if it sheds it's leaves it is classified as a hard wood as far as the wood grading folks believe. Even Balsa is a hard wood, because it is a deciduous tree

But jacaranda is a soft hard wood, if that makes any sense LOL


----------



## WhoWoodHaveThought (May 21, 2017)

> But jacaranda is a soft hard wood, if that makes any sense LOL


Ha thanks this is what I suspected.


----------

